
On the San Bernardino Suspect's Apple ID Password Reset - mattyb
http://daringfireball.net/2016/02/san_bernardino_password_reset
======
nkurz
A naive question: What happens if Apple resets the password once again, back
to the previous value? It seems reasonably likely that the hashed value of
this password exists somewhere in a backup. It seems likely that rather than
giving up on any further backup attempts after a single failure, the phone
would try again with the password it knows when next given the opportunity. Is
this not the case?

